# DIY ATV implements for working food plots, lets see some pics



## SystechGreg (Feb 18, 2008)

If I can I would rather build custom stuff to do the job. Can anyone share some ideas?


----------



## driver79 (Feb 27, 2008)

I made this one this past spring. It works well in areas that I cant get the tractor to. Flip over design, pictures show it in trasport position.


----------



## ezraymond (Mar 15, 2010)

What are the tines made out of?


----------



## Carolina_Outlaw (Sep 6, 2010)

Looks like a single bar field cultivator, looks good. How deep does it plow???


----------



## Acts 10:13 (Aug 9, 2008)

Super interested in more DIY plot equipment for ATVs. Bump this up and let's see some more!!!


----------



## BDPIL (Jan 16, 2012)

driver79 said:


> View attachment 1499755
> 
> View attachment 1499754
> 
> ...


I could have used this when doing my plot a month ago. Need to keep an eye out for these types of tines.

Is your 4-wheeler 4-wheel drive or 2-wheel drive?


----------



## Acts 10:13 (Aug 9, 2008)

driver79 said:


> View attachment 1499755
> 
> View attachment 1499754
> 
> ...


driver79...where did you get those tines?


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

Guess an ATV trailer is an implement....steel framework, removable tongue, and fold down ramp/tailgate. Uses a 1" thick rubber livestock mat for floor that can be taken out for cleaning. Straight drop axle for high ground clearance, hubs drilled for Honda bolt pattern...can use same wheels as the ATV if needed. Axle set back to the rear prevent tongue bounce. Tips back on its tailgate for minimum storage when not in use. Side boards are removable if needed. Great for hauling tree stands, chainsaws, deer, etc.


----------



## ironman_gq (May 22, 2012)

http://www.agrisupply.com/danish-s-tine-shank-standard-duty/p/27804/&sid=&eid=/

Lots of parts for ag equipment, good prices for DIY projects.


----------



## Bowhuntertim214 (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice looking trailer rembrant! We have a similar setup that we made for hauling firewood from the timber behind atv's, excpet we just modified an exsisting metal lawn trailer. We welded up some frame supports and strengthened the tongue. Then we added some 25" atv tires so that it will roll over fallen logs through mud and snow. It takes a beating with all that weight in it though, so i think the next step is to build a custom frame similar to what you have there...


----------



## mjdfrye (Dec 30, 2013)

Bump for more ideas!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

tag


----------

